# ive hit a gold mine



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I usually dig but a recent discovery of surface hunting is unreal .  I've found over 100 in two days a total of eight hours of digging.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I actually found a sealed bottle of arsenic.  Rat poison with raised figure of a rat.  Never opened.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 17, 2015)

O.K. ! ! !   Now that you've whetted our appetite, let's hear the rest of the story complete with pictures.      Jim


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm having a terrible time uploading pictures. It
's a river next to my house that's drying up .. When the rain starts the easy part is over


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

Can you tell me how to upload pictures


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0037-1.jpg]


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0037-1.jpg]
[attachment=NCM_0037-1.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like 1950's stuff. If you clean up the Coke bottle on far left of Picture & can read it it might help date the dump. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree with Leon, it is looking more like a lead mine than a gold mine right now. It's fun to uncover bottles and artifacts of any age but the value isn't there yet.Looks like you have the picture posting thing down, keep the pictures coming.          Jim


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

It's not about lead or gold it's about the thrill. The site is about fifty miles of river bottom... You could fill a dump truck up with this place.  It's the history I love,. I live in dyess ar a town with allot of history...


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

It's not about lead or gold it's about the thrill. The site is about fifty miles of river bottom... You could fill a dump truck up with this place.  It's the history I love,. I live in dyess ar a town with allot of history...


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0036-1.jpg]


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0036-1.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2015)

If you keep looking I'm sure you will find some older better stuff. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

Bottom of coke bottle


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

Bottom of coke bottle


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I need help on what this lid came off of


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I like this i understand the value thing. Like I said it is more about history


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the brown and green glass.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

This is another one I'm not sure about... All I do is try to find them ...I don't know how to really date them...


----------



## splante (Oct 17, 2015)

Dannyrgardner said:
			
		

> It's not about lead or gold it's about the thrill. The site is about fifty miles of river bottom... You could fill a dump truck up with this place. It's the history I love,. I live in dyess ar a town with allot of history...


well said Danny I love the history and the hunt..$$ nice but secondary..One of the reasons I Am not on this site much anymore seems to be tilting more negative feedback then positive  ......


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the support sometimes a good thing can be messed up by the almighty dollar.  Don't get me wrong I like money but I make it elsewhere.. That's why I call it one of my hobbies not my job....


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 17, 2015)

Good looking finds! , most look to 1950-70s,  keep searching, and pick up what interests you. You're finding items similar to me, in local creeks and trash pits. There are some valuable bottles in that 50 mile section of river too. I pick up and dig items to add to my locals collection, and I dig items to sell too!  I have a job, and digging is a hobby, but the hobby pays for the items I can't find, by digging and creek walking. I encourage to keep posting , many here, would be interested in seeing them. There is a forum dedicated to how to post photos, reduce them to 1000kb.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2015)

Dannyrgardner said:
			
		

> Bottom of coke bottle



  Is that the bottom of this Coke bottle I got circled in black in your picture? don't look like it. I'm not to concerned about bottom, bottom usually has a city name. Just curious if the middle of the bottle has the Pat D. # or contents 6 fl oz. or something else? The date is usually about 1/4 way up the bottles side from bottom. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2015)

I do an annual river cleanup and there are spots we pull a truckload of stuff every year and it's always easier when the water is low.
I've found a few good ones and it makes me wonder what the other non-collectors pitch in the bags. []I know some that canoe the areas that have found some REALLY nice stuff.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't know how old you are but the history on that dump has yet to be written . go back in 30 years !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2015)

How did I know they would be that age


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2015)

Sounds like a gold mine then its a coal mine


----------



## Yedyny (Oct 19, 2015)

This 'human bottle' is amazing!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll look when I get home today


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 19, 2015)

oh Yedyny , the human bottles is called  Mrs Butterworth's maple syrup .


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0048-1.jpg]
[attachment=NCM_0045-1.jpg]
[attachment=NCM_0050-1.jpg]


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

No the human body is aunt Jemima


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2015)

No it's Mrs Buttersworth Aunt J was just a picture on a label. That is Mrs B


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2015)

Pictures didn't help any, not the pics I was looking for? LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

I tried to tell the last one one here. Good mine, coal mine don't matter to me.. I'm not trying to sell them. Just interested in the history.. I just bought some land that has a dump on it in the early 30s for sure but none of my stuff is to get me rich... Sometimes it's the history.. I already talked to one guy who said that this site was more about bragging rights than the real reason I dig... It's a hobbie not a job.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

You are right.. I am sorry like I said I'm new at all this and not the greatest but I love it.. Thanks for the correction.. I googled both of them and the article says they were separate people. If was an interesting article though..


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm old enough to know that 50s was a great piece of history.. So was the 60s and so forth.. I told everyone it's a hobbie that's all .. I have actually spent money just for my recently acquired hobby.. I'm only In my forties and own enough farm ground my kid don't have to worry and in the 50s my dad helped establish my life, my sons life and on and on.. There is some history.. When I'm hungry or broke then maybe I'll dig for money.. IT'S A HOBBIE


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 19, 2015)

Hilarious, just popped on to read the great maple syrup debate! Aunt J does deserve her on "human body" bottle don't you think! While you're thinking , how about a Kim K. West syrup bottle.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 20, 2015)

These people are crazy lol


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 20, 2015)

Any idea what kind of drink was this


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 20, 2015)

Dannyrgardner said:
			
		

> Any idea what kind of drink was this



https://en.wikipedia.org/...rownie_Chocolate_Drink That's a Brownie soda bottle. Most likely contained chocolate soda. I believe that particular bottle is from the 1950's; a base pic might help. It looks like the example you found is in kind of rough shape, but it's a good sign that there could be more 1950's era embossed or ACL (Applied color label) soda bottle hidden in there. Keep diggin'!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 20, 2015)

Any idea what kind of drink was this


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks I didn't have a clue ... I didn't get off till 30 or 40 minutes before dark so I didn't have time to look long..


----------



## Sand_pontil (Oct 21, 2015)

"Sounds like a gold mine then its a coal mine" You sound like a cocky D*$%. This isn't the first thing like this I've seen you post. When do we get to see another picture of your puce eagle??


----------



## Sand_pontil (Oct 21, 2015)

Your magazine stories suck by the way


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm not sure what your talking about but this is nice huh


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm sensing some hostility.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 21, 2015)

I really am trying to be nice this guy just won't stop... I don't know who he thinks I am but I'll let him keep thinking it lol.  I'm just here for the folks that love the hobbie.. I didn't want to give him the pleasure of a argument....


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Danny, the Brownie soda you found is leaning toward being a more commonly collected bottle than the other bottles you found. It is your choice what you collect though, everyone has different thoughts on what bottles they like and collect. I know a few people who even collect plastic soda bottles, though they don't have much of a history. Just saying that it doesn't have to be old to collect or even to be valuable. If you see any sodas with fully intact acls or deco sodas, pick them up, I would definitely keep those. Your rat poison is pretty cool btw.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Oct 22, 2015)

So the disrespectful posts made by the other gentleman are fine????????? I'm done with this forum.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 22, 2015)

Do you know what this is


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

Shoe polish! I have an embossed Ace brand, with the big Ace of Spades on the front. Hope you find one, keep digging!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 22, 2015)

How do you find a bottle that you don't know what it is


----------



## logueb (Oct 22, 2015)

Just keep posting and asking.  There are folks on here who are willing to help a new collector identify finds.  I have dug dumps that go back to the 1880's and dumps that go back to the 1940's.  I collect what interest me.  Collect what you like.  I have sold a few along the way in 40 + years of digging, but the bulk of my collecting is stored in a barn out back. My interest was in the digging, finding, and researching the history.  I never considered the value of each individual bottle.  It was just another one for the collection.  I started collecting small surface dumps on my grandparents land and got hooked on the hobby.  Good luck on your new hobby.  Buster


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks allot I do love it... I wish I had started years ago... I've got two dumps I haven't even broke surface on,.. I'm trying to search the river bottom before the rain...


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

I posted this once before I know it is rat poison can you help me date it.  It's never been opened I found it in the bottom of the river I been searching...


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 23, 2015)

That rat poison had a 25-30 year run which ended in the 1970's around here. There are older versions , many valued highly, with whimsical brand names.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

I just thought it was cool that the product was still inside.. I work so many hours it don't leave enough time to look.. All my collection total probably was gathered in about 50 hours... If I get a hour of daylight I hunt... I appreciate the help., I don't have enough knowledge of dating glass but I'm trying


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 23, 2015)

The rat poison is a Crowley's. I have the screw top version. Here's one with the label. http://www.hugonews.com/s...picious-investigation/


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's a few


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

Some more


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

[attachment=NCM_0059-1(BD).jpg]
[attachment=NCM_0059-1(BD).jpg]
[attachment=NCM_0059-1(BD).jpg]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 23, 2015)

The Coke bottle and Dr. Pepper are non returnable cast aways from the late 1970 to early 80's. The Whitehall is a common bottle. The handled vinegar or syrup jar , does it have a name embossed on the base?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

One of them has a J inside of a shape similar to a jar  the numbers 135 and then a 1 alone 
The other one has a B inside of a circle and the number 2 alone


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 23, 2015)

Another one I been wondering about and it don't matter I like people to be honest with me... I love this stuff... I really appreciate your help... I have a place on my property where I dig It was the trash pile for the old house place.. This town was started in the thirties by Elenore  Roosevelt it was the town where Johnny Cash was from.. His brother died here in  saw Mill accident it has allot of history and i love that. I know if I get time to dig deeper I'll find older stuff..


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 24, 2015)

I found two of these coke bottles and I broke a piece off one


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 24, 2015)

Also found today


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 24, 2015)

Where is the coke from?


----------



## logueb (Oct 24, 2015)

Does the Coke bottle have the D-105529 embossed after the US Patent?   Also look at the narrow place just above the base.  There will be two numbers there ( such as 53-56 or something like that).  They are very small numbers.  One of these is the date of manufacture. These are collected for the town listed on the base. You seem to have progressed from the 70's stuff to possibly the 50's. The Old Quaker is a whiskey bottle. The pyramid shaped bottle is probably a fingernail polish bottle.  Sorry about the headless figurine.  What were the towns on the bases of the cokes?  Hope this helps.  Buster


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, The D Patents is what I was trying to explain before to him. The Headless one must be Marie Antonnette, did I spell that right? LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 24, 2015)

Trade mark registered
Min contents 6fl OZS

BATESVILLE ARK 
JONESBORO ARK
I don't see the numbers on the side


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for the help Leon and buster. I really think y'all understand the passion of the dig.. The thrill of the find.. I seriously love looking.. A real stress reliever...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2015)

Heres a pic of the date on my D-Patent Detroit Coke. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2015)

most of the bottles don't look that old but still looks like an interesting site to explore . as you have been finding a lot of bottles in that location


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 25, 2015)

I found the numbers but I had the with those numbers but one has a emblem between the two


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you Leon I've got it figured out on the coke bottles. The one with the emblem is a 2008 a remake
Here's where I have in cokes

BOTTOM. YUMA AR 1971
BOTTOM . LUBOOK TX 1972
BOTTOM. JONESBORO AR 
1956
BOTTOM. BATESVILLE AR
1958
BOTTOM.  MARTINSVILLE VA 1968
BOTTOM. DOUGLAS AZ
1965


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the last date for a D-patent Coke was 1952. Just going by memory it was something like 1938-1952 roughly. After 52 they just put the ounces on it. LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 25, 2015)

I was just happy that I solved one of these bottle puzzles.. You must have done this a while.. Now the water is rising so it will slow down to digging... Thanks for all the help I'm sure I'll need more in the future..


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 25, 2015)

About 8 months ago I was up town which is a very small up town and a friend of mine was remodeling a house that belonged to his girlfriend grandfather.. He had two full wood cases of cokes in there never opened. Then they were just cokes to me now I'm dying to take a closer look..


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2015)

Correction on those Patent Dates, It's 1938-1951. I have not been collecting bottles for to long, But been collecting Beer cans for 40 years. I have very limited bottle experiance or info compared to many old timers in here. I'd definately go back & check out those 2 full wood cases of old Coke bottles, Then you miight really hit a Gold Mine, never know till you check it out. LEON.


----------



## logueb (Oct 25, 2015)

The emblem between the small numbers is a c in a circle or copyright symbol.  Thanks Leon for posting a marked photo to show you where the numbers were. Dannygardner,  There are coke collectors who collect all the different versions of the hobbleskirts  from each town that are embossed and not ACLs They are:  Patented Nov. 16,1915                Patented Dec. 25,1923                Patented D-105529                Trade Mark RegisteredGood luck, and keep on digging.  Waiting to see what is on those two cases of cokes.  Buster


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry I been quite .  bottle hunting has came to a hault we are in a shut down at work


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm Danny go to this site . It is very good in giving beginners as well as seasoned collectors information .


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 30, 2015)

Finally did it I dig today for about an hour or so.. This one has 31L51 on the side. patent D the city is blytheville ark


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2015)

The coke book I got calls that once Scarce which might be unusual for a D-Patent bottle. Should be worth something. LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 30, 2015)

I cant believe I found one I've dug all over that place and all I found was Pepsi I found two bottles the coke and a Vicks nose drops still about 1/4 of the product in it


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 30, 2015)

Well I got them cleaned up a little


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey can you help me with this . the city blytheville ARK

one side has, trade mark registered,min.contents 6 fl OZS.

The other has, trade mark registered, bottle Pat.d-105529

The date code on the skirt is
31L51


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2015)

Dannyrgardner said:
			
		

> Hey can you help me with this . the city blytheville ARK
> 
> one side has, trade mark registered,min.contents 6 fl OZS.
> 
> ...



 What kinda help you need. It's a scarce 1951 bottle. LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought I put that on the coke one I ain't real good at theses forums. I was on the coke forum but when I pushed reply it out my post here I thought the date was the first number.. And the l had me lost is not on the rest.. I also have several
10 oz  with dates


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 1, 2015)

I see thanks for teaching me to research on my own and not give me the answer.  1950-1951 liberty glass a latecomer made the patent D for coke they only made them for those two years. I have a article from a old newspaper that I read that explained that to me


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 1, 2015)

This one has me at a stopping point any help?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 1, 2015)

.........


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 2, 2015)

That one looks like a coke bottle with the white ACL eroded away. Looks to be from 1958.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Nov 4, 2015)

Cool finds Danny, keep it going!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Nevada bottles what is a good book to get to show me how to learn about the bottles..


----------



## logueb (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like you are really getting into bottle collecting.  As you collect, you will learn.  As you research, you will find answers.  As for books, I have bought many over the years, Cecil Munsey, Kovels, Dot and Carlos Sellari, Petrettis on Coke bottles and many more.  While books are helpful, I find more information on the bottles that I collect here on the forum and by researching on the internet.  Good luck on your next outing.  Buster


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a horrible back and as I posted in the other post "where did everyone go" which got way out of hand .. So I built this gadget to dig the tough stuff back to prevent injury I found this coaster I guess in the thirty minutes I had after work


----------



## logueb (Nov 6, 2015)

Danny go here and you will find your Atlas Hazel glass lids on ebay.  Just scroll down to the jars that have the lid you found.  Hope this helps.  Buster *Hazel Atlas Jar Lid* on eBay - ebay.com?


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 12, 2015)

Like most say its not a really older dump BUT---keep digging down you may find some old stuff. Just keep what you like and money is secondary. 3 types of diggers, one does it for money the other for fun, and the last (myself) I do it for both. Keep what I like and sell or trade some things. Same with metal detecting. Keep looking!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Nov 12, 2015)

Found these at work


----------

